
LinkedIn open-sources tools for managing website outages - fintler
https://venturebeat.com/2017/06/29/linkedin-open-sources-tools-for-managing-website-outages/
======
fintler
When [https://oncall.tools/](https://oncall.tools/) is tied into
[https://iris.claims/](https://iris.claims/), it ends up being a pretty nice
system.

